# Enough Time Traveling For One Day!



## Resetti (Apr 1, 2016)

GRAAAR! I've had it with these punks and their time changes. I'm sellin' timers in the shop to clean up this mess. So do your part to stop this madness! NOW GET TO WORK AND SCRAM!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2016)

You seem salty.


----------



## milkyi (Apr 1, 2016)

fite me resetti


----------



## tomothy (Apr 1, 2016)

sassy


----------



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2016)

Mrs. Resetti?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 1, 2016)

Time stopper? Is Resetti a god?


----------



## Retroself (Apr 1, 2016)

Scram outta here, Resetti


----------



## PeeBraiin (Apr 1, 2016)

wtf already sold out?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2016)

Ily mr resetti im your biggest fan


----------



## Minties (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm thinking you don't want to buy it.


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 1, 2016)

Already out :0


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

14 items sold what
what does it do?
...why buy one


----------



## The Krusty Dabb (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone down for a game of Whack-a-mole?


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Apr 1, 2016)

salty milk


----------



## Horus (Apr 1, 2016)

Can I trade a mole for a night theme?


----------



## Zylia (Apr 1, 2016)

Minties said:


> I'm thinking you don't want to buy it.



You really do not mate....


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 1, 2016)

He's too salty, already gotten banned!  

But seriously, who bought these so fast?  Sold out!


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 1, 2016)

What is it? >.> I can't look, I'm on mobile.. :c


----------



## milkyi (Apr 1, 2016)

Apollo96 said:


> You really do not mate....



my friend got banned and now that's why #freelucanosa


----------



## Peter (Apr 1, 2016)

Everyone who bought one got their username changed to Fool? omg


----------



## Minties (Apr 1, 2016)

Don't do it, Justin is evil and it's April 1.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

Good thing I never listen to Resetti.


RIP to everyone who bought one


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Apr 1, 2016)

Minties said:


> Don't do it, Justin is evil and it's April 1.



i figured that this was some kind of april fools joke


----------



## inkling (Apr 1, 2016)

im so confused


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2016)

IM CRYING ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 1, 2016)

It's been 14 years. You ain't gonna make me cry no mo' sir


----------



## Minties (Apr 1, 2016)

Justin: hey i didnt do **** there's another admin!!
Mints: Justin is evil
Mints: all bad things on TBT are Justin's fault
Justin: no but really i was afk for 3 hours, came back now to jeremy having 15 people banned
Mints: Never trust a Justin
Mints: haha
Mints: I know 
Justin: never leave jer alone
Justin: this is what happens
Mints: Not trustin a justin
Mints: mad rhymes
Justin: wow
Justin: much wit

THIS JUST IN - PLEASE DIRECT YOUR SALT AT JEREMY AND NOT JUBSTIN.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 1, 2016)

Wha?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2016)

How you gonna do me like that though?
#scandalous


----------



## creamyy (Apr 1, 2016)

Don't tell me how to live my life


----------



## inkling (Apr 1, 2016)

oh i get it finally. i cant believe i always fall for april fools


----------



## milkyi (Apr 1, 2016)

#freeeverybanneduser


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

RESETTI I AM SENDING WEEDS YOUR WAY FULL OF SALTINESS

I AM A FOOL 
AND IM PROUD


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 1, 2016)

Well then...


----------



## Tiio (Apr 1, 2016)

I saw this and at first I thought _"How did he know I was TTing in my game???"_

Now I get it.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 1, 2016)

don't tell me what to do Resetti


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

this collectible suits my name tho
i time traveled in the wizarding world, y'now


----------



## N e s s (Apr 1, 2016)

You know since I was banned you should atleast let me keep my timer.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2016)

BANS FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol


----------



## LilLost (Apr 1, 2016)

Wait, am I gonna be banned? :x


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

Alexi said:


> 14 items sold what
> what does it do?
> ...why buy one



we love hurting ourselves over pixel pics


----------



## LilLost (Apr 1, 2016)

I just joined earlier


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 1, 2016)

kek


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

LilLost said:


> Wait, am I gonna be banned? :x



buy one :- )


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 168673
What's the point


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

I'M FREEEEEEE


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 1, 2016)

Can't seem to buy one...

For something made to stop awful time travelers, you'd think it'd get mass produced?


----------



## Damniel (Apr 1, 2016)

What is this witchcraft


----------



## Jacob (Apr 1, 2016)

yikes that was embarassing


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2016)

Daddy's back


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm so ashamed. I knew it would be some prank, but I was watching the shop all day cuz I was hopin for a weird doll thingie to come back :s


----------



## N e s s (Apr 1, 2016)

I really hope i get to keep this damn thing.


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

I should have known.. happy April 1st everyone.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

I think I'm still short 40 some btb, so maybe we get to keep it? I dunno why'd they take out bells just to refundem for a prank :l


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2016)

SHUT UP RESETTI LEMME TT


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

At least the evil timer matched my line-up ;A;


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 1, 2016)

someone pass the salt to resetti


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I really hope i get to keep this damn thing.



It said in the shop "Duration: 1 Days" so I don't think so, unless the duration is extended.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

This is the thanks I get for placing a reset center in my town ;(


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

OMG I GOT SO SCARED THEN I REALIZED IT'S APRIL FOOLS ;-;


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Araie said:


> It said in the shop "Duration: 1 Days" so I don't think so, unless the duration is extended.



Rip Timers, and apparently more are selling. It went from 18 sold to 29 sold I think


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Rip Timers, and apparently more are selling. It went from 18 sold to 29 sold I think



Don't take my word for it though. We could still keep them, so just belieeve!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lots guys


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Araie said:


> Don't take my word for it though. We could still keep them, so just belieeve!



I'd either better get to keep this timer or get my 40 btb back. >.> I'm poor.


----------



## willowwolf (Apr 1, 2016)

Haha I love April Fools day xD


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally, I'm free

For being temporarily perma'd we deserve to keep them imo.

Resetti, you're r00d


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

>.<


----------



## Resetti (Apr 1, 2016)

Araie said:


> Don't take my word for it though. We could still keep them, so just belieeve!



You don't get to keep it. These are on loan ya punk! NOW SCRAM!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

@Resetti

(ง •̀_•́)ง


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Resetti said:


> You don't get to keep it. These are on loan ya punk! NOW SCRAM!



I WANT MAMONEYBACKMONEYBACKMONEY BACK ;0


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh the time stopper is sold out! Is their going to be a Restock?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I WANT MAMONEYBACKMONEYBACKMONEY BACK ;0



this ^

some of us have families and kids and we need the TBT or we'll starve ourselves of collectibles ):


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> Oh the time stopper is sold out! Is their going to be a Restock?



There might be, but all it does in temp ban you, and the timer itself is temp apparently


----------



## N e s s (Apr 1, 2016)

Resetti said:


> You don't get to keep it. These are on loan ya punk! NOW SCRAM!



What's this you've said to me, my good friend? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in conflict resolution, and I've been involved in numerous friendly discussions, and I have over 300 confirmed friends. I am trained in polite discussions and I'm the top mediator in the entire neighborhood. You are worth more to me than just another target. I hope we will come to have a friendship never before seen on this Earth. Don't you think you might be hurting someone's feelings saying that over the internet? Think about it, my friend. As we speak I am contacting my good friends across the USA and your P.O. box is being traced right now so you better prepare for the greeting cards, friend. The greeting cards that help you with your hate. You should look forward to it, friend. I can be anywhere, anytime for you, and I can calm you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my chess set. Not only am I extensively trained in conflict resolution, but I have access to the entire group of my friends and I will use them to their full extent to start our new friendship. If only you could have known what kindness and love your little comment was about to bring you, maybe you would have reached out sooner. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now we get to start a new friendship, you unique person. I will give you gifts and you might have a hard time keeping up. You're finally living, friend.﻿


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> There might be, but all it does in temp ban you, and the timer itself is temp apparently



dont spoil, fool


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

Resetti said:


> You don't get to keep it. These are on loan ya punk! NOW SCRAM!



Fine then.


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2016)

Resetti said:


> You don't get to keep it. These are on loan ya punk! NOW SCRAM!



#StopTheBullying2k16


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> dont spoil, fool



Uh hello, it was already spoiled earlier in the thread


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Uh hello, it was already spoiled earlier in the thread



don't be one of those fools 
this is a joke pls dont take me serious


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> don't be one of those fools
> this is a joke pls dont take me serious


*I *

*WHY I NEVER...!*
Wink, wink, nudge, nudge


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'd either better get to keep this timer or get my 40 btb back. >.> I'm poor.



Okay guys, you should be able to sell the item back in the shop if you want your bells back. (Resetti is keeping 2 bells though, best I could do.)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2016)

Addon? Can't it be a collectible?

Plus, I like the time prank.


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2016)

Not a chance!

#TimeTravelingSince2005


----------



## seliph (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Okay guys, you should be able to sell the item back in the shop if you want your bells back. (Resetti is keeping 2 bells though, best I could do.)



It wouldda been funnier without a refund tbh


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> It wouldda been funnier without a refund tbh



Funny yes, but also cruel to the poor users ;o


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Funny yes, but also cruel to the poor users ;o



It's just 41 bells.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Araie said:


> It's just 40 bells.



Every bell counts doe ;A;


----------



## Araie (Apr 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Every bell counts doe ;A;



I actually meant 41 (oops). Anyways, good point.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, but it would be a shame if someone were to extend the duration of the timers to perhaps, forever? OH, HOW CRUEL IT WOULD BE!

<-< >->


----------



## Temari (Apr 1, 2016)

The time I was banned on TBT was literally the best time of my life


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2016)

Scram? That isn't very polite of you.


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Apr 1, 2016)

soz fam


----------



## Snas (Apr 1, 2016)

ok um Resetti last time i reset it was because i time skipped and i didnt want the events to lock so i had to turn off on my DS and turn it back on please forgive me ily


----------



## pandapples (Apr 1, 2016)

I want an extension on my loan pls


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 1, 2016)

D-Did I just get sent back to last fall? There were Spellectibles everywhere...


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 1, 2016)

Resetti can fite me irl 1v1


----------



## kelpy (Apr 1, 2016)

I PITY THE FOOL
oh wait thats me
ow


----------



## tomothy (Apr 1, 2016)

no raegrets


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 2, 2016)

I want a time stopper even though I know what it does lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2016)

Um, hello. I don't have the Time Stopper, April Fools Day is over and this s*it is still going on.


----------



## seliph (Apr 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> and this s*it is still going on.



Uh oh he's putting the suit on, Paperboy means business


----------



## kelpy (Apr 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Uh oh he's putting the suit on, Paperboy means business



Guys watch out, his "suit" actually means his final form


----------



## N a t (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Uh oh he's putting the suit on, Paperboy means business


Lol, good one. In other words. "This *thing* is still going on"


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2016)

That was fun, banning myself


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2016)

Sell your clocks back now if you want bells!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2016)

Ive made it through hell and back


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 2, 2016)

Just got a time stopper and was band.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and sold it.


----------



## Meliara (Apr 2, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Sell your clocks back now if you want bells!



Already?! But, but...but look how great it looks with my lineup!    ::tears::


----------



## piske (Apr 2, 2016)

Womp womp I bought one lol


----------



## kelpy (Apr 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Lol, good one. In other words. "This *thing* is still going on"



shoe? hard hat?
more hints pls


----------



## N a t (Apr 2, 2016)

Perm the Timers! <3

#TimersIrrelevant


----------



## Locket (Apr 2, 2016)

That was amazing

Being banned is fun

Can I go again?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 2, 2016)

Pasta said:


> shoe? hard hat?
> more hints pls


"This whole *Time Travelling* prank is still going on"

I went more specific.


----------



## Kaiserin (Apr 2, 2016)

I been unbanned Just now, lmfao!
I hope we can keep the collectible.


----------



## piske (Apr 2, 2016)

Sold it back~ wow, that was a wild ride from start to finish aha


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 2, 2016)

BAN ME HARDER BOSS


----------



## N a t (Apr 2, 2016)

Sold it back, but totally would've kept it if it were perm. >.>


----------



## Resetti (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe now you've all learned a lesson!


----------



## N a t (Apr 2, 2016)

Resetti said:


> Maybe now you've all learned a lesson!



Oh SCRAM already


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2016)

Resetti said:


> Maybe now you've all learned a lesson!



Fun fact: did u know resetti joined tbt on my birthday so we are basically soul mates


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

Resetti said:


> Maybe now you've all learned a lesson!


Go harass kids about personal hygiene lol


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2016)

Resetti said:


> Maybe now you've all learned a lesson!



no


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 2, 2016)

Honestly, I kind of wish there was a mole that yelled at people from doing this, but unless they changed the game, changing the system the game wouldn't know- I mean what about people like me who travel, and are in different time zones constantly? If I'm playing New Leaf in a different zone, I HAVE to change it to accommodate the change, I don't have a choice if I truly want it to stay in the same time in which I am. First world problems I guess.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 2, 2016)

what happened


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 2, 2016)

What did people buy? xD


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 2, 2016)

Heyden said:


> what happened





Nightmares said:


> What did people buy? xD



Some kind of "timer" add on was added in the shop for 40? idek tbt and the people who bought it were "banned" with their usernames replaced as "Fool"


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

Alexi said:


> Some kind of "timer" add on was added in the shop for 40? idek tbt and the people who bought it were "banned" with their usernames replaced as "Fool"


That's actually pretty brilliant tbh.


----------



## Araie (Apr 2, 2016)

Nox said:


> That's actually pretty brilliant tbh.



You could still resell the timer though.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 2, 2016)

the heck?  why do i have all these de-activated items in my inventory:


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 2, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> wtf already sold out?



Not even in the shop anymore.  (-_-)


----------



## SharJoY (Apr 2, 2016)

@staff - loved the play on the time travel and resetti, and then banning those that bought the clocks.  Brilliant April fool's joke.


----------



## elscyia (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't even have the timer i bought or the tbt... rip me


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 2, 2016)

reading through this.... hilarious


----------



## Amilee (Apr 2, 2016)

thats what i get for being away for one day ;-;
i missed all the fun


----------



## piichinu (Apr 2, 2016)

wish we could keep the timers they were cute


----------

